# Take a Listen To This Unique Rendition of Bach's Trio No. 6 in G Major



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Featuring Yo Yo Ma, Mandolinist Chris Thile (of Nickel Creek and the Punch Brothers), and Bassist Edgar Meyer. Not sure how familiar music fans around here are with Thile and Meyer, but they are fantastic musicians.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

No one has thoughts on this?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Two thoughts:

Excellent performances.

I'll take the solo organ every time.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I like it better than organ. Thanks for sharing.

By the way, the mandolin player, Chris Thile has done other arrangements of Bach. Brandenburg #3 with the Punch Brothers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> No one has thoughts on this?


Until now, not, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I like it better than organ. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> By the way, the mandolin player, Chris Thile has done other arrangements of Bach. Brandenburg #3 with the Punch Brothers.


Nice, I played this one in my high school orchestra (I played Cello).


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I prefer these works on organ but I think Bach's music works well in many different arrangements. I'm in agreement with post #3.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I liked it, but anyone unfamiliar with the music should listen to the original version first.
This piece may not have been penned by Bach anyway.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I hadn't expected to like this arrangement, but I just listened to it and I actually enjoyed it. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Featuring Yo Yo Ma, Mandolinist Chris Thile (of Nickel Creek and the Punch Brothers), and Bassist Edgar Meyer. Not sure how familiar music fans around here are with Thile and Meyer, but they are fantastic musicians.


The mandoline is quite refreshing on quite standout in this piece. Wonderful music, short and sweet. Is there more pieces like this from Bach? We listen to so many with piece with strings. I am wondering if this piece can be played with a guitar or harp.


----------

